# CS3 Premium <<< 3D Filter



## VfB-Aragorn (28. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

Ich habe das CS3 Paket "Premium" von Adobe. 
Ich habe das Problem das der Filter "3D Transformieren" fehlt. Ich habe schon gelesen das es bei Photoshop diesen auf CD/DVD gibt, aber da ich das Premium CS3 habe, weiß ich nicht wo ich diesen Filter finde?

Weiß jemand wo ich diesen Filter finden kann?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (28. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

Du hast Dir die Antwort schon selber gegeben - der 3D-Transformieren-Filter befindet sich auf der CD...


----------



## Alexander Groß (28. Juli 2007)

Ich glaube aber das es den Filter seit CS3 nicht mehr auf der Goodies CD gibt.
Also war es das außer man hat noch CS2.


Alex


----------



## Andreas Späth (28. Juli 2007)

Da ich zufällig gerade eben CS3 installiere hab ich mal nachgesehen, auf meiner Goodie CD ist der Filter nicht drauf.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (28. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

da hast Du natürlich vollkommen recht. Auf der Goodies CD von CS3 gibt 
es den Filter nicht mehr, allerdings lässt er sich angeblich aus früheren 
Versionen importieren (hab kein CS3 und kann es daher nur mutmaßen).


----------



## bokay (28. Juli 2007)

Oder man läd ihn sich hier runter... 

//edit Markus: Hab den Link mal vorsichtshalber unkenntlich gemacht.


----------



## Alexander Groß (28. Juli 2007)

bokay hat gesagt.:


> Oder man läd ihn sich hier runter...



Ich glaube nicht das dies legal ist, aber lasse mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen.


Alex


----------



## VfB-Aragorn (29. Juli 2007)

Alexander Groß hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaube nicht das dies legal ist, aber lasse mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen.
> 
> 
> Alex



Hallo,

Habe diese bereits gemact, aus meinem alten CS2 importiert.
Solange du CS2 besitzst ist das natürlich erlaubt.

Der Filter ist aber nicht so mein Ding da es nicht die Dinge ausschöpft was eig. CS3 mit 3D Objekten machen kann. Ich habe mit 3D Max nun meine 3D Objekte erstellt und bearbeite diese im Photoshop CS3 mit Hilfe der 3D Ebene. Ist ziemlich genial was man damit alles anstellen kann...

Gruß
Ara


----------

